# Bleeding after colonscopy/biospy



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm probably going to call the doctor office when they open. But the doctor said that I would probably have a little blood with my first bowel movement after the colonscopy/biospy they took. I had gas, and that's when some blood came out. BUT... I'm suppose to be starting my period soon. I didn't keep track of the days, so I'm not sure when.. but probably some time this week.If you're a girl and have had a colonscopy/biospy, does anyone have any ideas of how different the bleeding/cramping is from that and from a period? Thanks.


----------



## unhappytummy (Jun 17, 2007)

I had my period last week when I had my colonoscopy done. The cramps are in a different place (for me any way) Period cramps tend to be in the center above the pelvic bone where the cramps in my intestines are usually to the left side below my belly button.As the blood it would be hard to tell when you wiped. If it was me I would try going the the bathroom and leaving in my tampon and then seeing if there is still any blood. then you now it is coming from your intestine and not your period.Hope this helps


----------

